# new kid on the block



## loubylou (Sep 24, 2007)

Hi 
just like to say Hello to everyone, I've been reading your threads for a couple of weeks since coming home from St.Ives, and at last I've decided to join in.

I have become increasingly interested in wild camping since we travelled down to St.Ives, the road through Bodmin was bumber to bumper and we decided to take a more scenic route and found a few hide away places where campervans were tucked up for the night.  Just in the woods, looked idylic.  Also, I reckon I know a few off-road hide-a-ways around my local area if needed.(near NEC)

Ok down to business after having a 1977 vw bay for 5 years we decided to move on (sad to say, but ours was so unreliable and even though we had it put into storage it was rotting before our eyes).  After shopping around we bought a 1994 Toyota Hiace wagon, similar size to the bay, but its got everything and we feel very lucky.


----------



## guest (Sep 24, 2007)

welcome to wildcamping......looking forward to hearing about your travels..sammclouis


----------



## loubylou (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Samm,


----------

